# Trace mare, Spot the Risk



## Spot_the_Risk (24 November 2017)

Spot the Risk (Ellie) was home bred, filly, born 6 June 2007, out of Gentles Risk (Section D X Appaloosa) by McIlveen Mattie (Section D).  She was registered Welsh part bred.  She was born dark bay spotted but soon greyed out and would almost certainly be pure white now, her bag and the area around her eyes were mottled pink and black.  I should think she maxed out at 14.1hh.

She was sold about five years ago as backed and ridden away, to what I thought was a keeper home, but sadly she was moved on very quickly and the person I sold her to didn't know where she had gone except she did think the Midlands.

She was a nice natured but bolshy type, hard work to lead as could be very pushy.

I would love to know how she is doing, what she has turned into (reckon she would have been awesome for a bold rider!) or even if she is no longer alive I would prefer to know.  I never gelled with riding her although she did nothing wrong, but I do wish I knew how she was.  

PS - any recommends for the busiest 'find a horse' page on FB?


----------

